# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  0905652425 (!!) thiết kế, lắp đặt kho lạnh, lạnh công nghiệp toàn miền nam

## vfpproku31

*Công ty PHÚC THỊNH là  công ty chuyên tư vấn thiết kế, lắp đặt kho lạnh, lạnh công nghiệp tại thành phố hồ chí minh rất có uy tín và chuyên nghiệp. Hiện tại chúng tôi là đối tác tin cậy của hầu hết các công ty, xí nghiệp, nhà máy…có nhu cầu bảo quản: trái cây, thực phẩm, dược phẩm, hải sản, thủy sản, nông sản, kem, kho chứa rượu…..*

   Dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh tại thành phố hồ chí minh mà hiện nay công ty cổ phần cơ điện lạnh miền nam]đang cung cấp như:

- Lắp đặt theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, thi công trọn gói tận nơi.

- Sản xuất panel PU/EPS chất lượng cao, lắp đặt nhanh chóng dễ dàng.

- Cung cấp lắp đặt hầm đông gió, kho lạnh, kho cấp đông sử dụng trong nghành chế biến thủy sản, thực phẩm và bảo quản trái cây. Nhiệt độ sử dụng từ(+5ºC -> -25ºC).

- Cung cấp lắp đặt các loại tấm cách nhiệt PANEL PU , PANEL PES . Cửa kho inox ứng dụng trong ngành y tế, phóng sạch , sản xuất các thiết bị điện tử bán dẫn.

-Thi công các hệ thống lạnh công nghiệp, lạnh trung tâm Chiller, RMV.

-Nhà cung cấp chuyên nghiệp Block - Máy nén công suất lớn với các thương hiệu: TRANE, DANFOSS, COPLANG, HITACHI, DAIKIN...
Khi sử dụng các dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi đồng nghĩa với việc bạn đã được hưởng những quyền lợi:

_- Giá cả cạnh tranh._

_- Chất lượng ổn định_

_- Tiết kiệm chi phí_

_- Luôn được kiểm tra vận hành bởi người có chuyên môn nghiệp vụ._

 *Cung cấp – lắp đặt – bảo dưỡng – sửa chữa**CÁC HỆ THỐNG LẠNH - VẬT TƯ NGÀNH LẠNH**BÁN CỬA KHO LẠNH CÁC LOẠI**Kho lạnh bảo quản Thuỷ Hải Sản (-18 độ C : -22 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Hoa Quả (+2 độ C : +8 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Giống (+5 độ C : +10 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Nông Sản (+5 độ C : +10 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Sữa Chua (+2 độ C : +6 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản nấm (+2 độ C : +6 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Vắc Xin (+2 độ C : +8 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Dược Phẩm (+2 độ C : +8 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Gỗ Ván (+2 độ C : +8 độ C)**Kho lạnh Cấp Đông – Đá Viên (-18 độ C : -40 độ C)**Kho lạnh bảo quản Kem (-18 độ C : -22 độ C)**Cho thuê kho lạnh**Sửa chữa máy lạnh công nghiệp**Cung cấp Vỏ Kho Lạnh**Hệ thống lạnh Siêu Thị – Nhà Hàng**Sửa chữa các loại máy điều hoà công nghiệp dân dụng**Lắp đặt sửa chữa các loại hệ thống lạnh bể cá nhà hàng*
Với đội ngũ kỹ sư và kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp lâu năm sẽ đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu lắp đặt kho lạnh của quý khách kể cả các tỉnh trong cả nước và nước ngoài
Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn miễn phí chi tiết hơn.

----------

